# A flatlander storm Wednesday?



## abc (Dec 12, 2020)

Still 5 days out, but the total kept going up. The least I could do is get the snow tires put on!

Maybe I'll get to cross country ski out my door?  Or maybe I NEED my xc skis to get out???


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2020)

Snow storm coming
2 Nor’easters Likely
Cold Weather Coming

SNOW on Monday 
Potential for 1”-4” of snow 

SNOW on Wednesday/Thursday 
Potential for 6”-12”+ of snow.

We have multiple wintry events for next week on our plate, this morning. Very cold temperatures by the end of the week.

Last week, I mentioned two concerns for this upcoming week and even threw out the dates.  With the big signal for Wednesday/Thursday the attention weaned for the potential Monday event. 

The Monday event dwindled out to sea to our south but over the past couple of days has trended back north and northwest. Many events that end up in the Atlantic Ocean tend to trend further west within 72 hours of having potential effects on our area. Both the EURO and NAM are now projecting snow on Monday. The other model guidance is also trending in that manner with a coastal low but not yet quite there.

We are expecting an injection of colder air to arrive from Canada. The cold air from a Canadian High pressure to our northwest and eventually to our north and then northeast will deliver this upcoming week. How quick does it get here?

A coastal low travels near the benchmark on Monday with a trailing upper level low traveling almost directly over our area passes during the afternoon. The NAM is few hours quicker than the EURO.  The arrival and passing of the ULL will determine how cold our air is on Monday as the injection of cold air arrives.  The EURO has temperatures reaching the mid 30s during the event but the NAM actually drops temperatures to below freezing during Monday morning. Below freezing temperatures will cause accumulating snow. Both model guidance is suggesting accumulating snow for Orange County. Anywhere  from a trace up to 5” of snowfall. A good call for Monday is to expect 1”-4” of snow accumulation. More likely to the southeast.

Monday, snow arrives between 6 AM and 9 AM for everyone. It may mix with sleet initially. Expect light to moderate snow throughout the day. Dependen


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2020)

Forecast from Hudson Valley NY


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2020)

God dammit...

The first rule of snow storms people 

You don't talk about them

Try thinking about a rainstorm


----------



## machski (Dec 12, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> God dammit...
> 
> The first rule of snow storms people
> 
> ...


How DARE YOU to type out the dreaded R word!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 12, 2020)

fuck this bullshit new jersey connecticut storm bullshit anyway.


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 12, 2020)

Powder day at MountIan Creek?


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 12, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> God dammit...
> 
> The first rule of snow storms people
> 
> ...


It’s a ski forum.  We like to talk about the weather.  Get over it.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 12, 2020)

We don't need a foot of snow on the beach.


----------



## abc (Dec 12, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> We don't need a foot of snow on the beach.


You could cross country ski on it!  

Who needs lemon? But someone figured out how to make lemonade!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 12, 2020)

AZ believes ski country begins at the VT/MA border...

I'm usually against flatland storms that just drop 3 or 4 inches.  Total PITA on the roads and doesn't improve the ski conditions around here save for the day of the storm and the groom after.  But a foot+....let's GO!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2020)

Catskill report shows 5 to 8 inches..I'll take it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 12, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Catskill report shows 5 to 8 inches..I'll take it.


Yeah, we're skiing next weekend.  So we'll miss the fresh, but whatever.....maybe they open a a few more trails...

Outside chance I could sneak up midweek....


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2020)

Im going thurs and fri, Have to use some vacation days.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2020)

Wed Thurs for me.

Looks like Belleayre/Cats will be the better choice for me this week. May head up to Gore anyway.

Then Platty opening Fri-Sun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Wed Thurs for me.
> 
> Looks like Belleayre/Cats will be the better choice for me this week. May head up to Gore anyway.
> Saturday December 19
> ...


There opening on Saturday Dec 19


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> There opening on Saturday Dec 19


That'll work fine.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2020)

I may do a motel near stratton weds seems they’ll be better positioned than bush. Magic maybe if they open red...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 14, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> It’s a ski forum.  We like to talk about the weather.  Get over it.


This is a ski forum we like to tell people not to jinx the storm. Get over it.


----------



## Pez (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice to see some snow in the low country... Butternut and B. East need a jump start.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 14, 2020)

We need it here in PA too.  This should open my home hill.  Even without the storm temps would allow snowmaking for an opening. That is of course if our corporate overloads in CO will allow it


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 14, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> This is a ski forum we like to tell people not to jinx the storm. Get over it.


And do you also believe that magical fairies and unicorns make the rainbows?

This forum used to have fantastic weather discussion.  Then posts like yours regularly appeared and that changed.  It’s too bad.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

Changed to Wed, Thurs..gotta work Friday 
But i'll stay at the wonderful Sunview Motel. A lot of places are fully booked including The Kaatskill club. Will be interesting to see how many make the drive Thursday morning if it hits as expected. Hopefully they don't groom down every inch of it.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Changed to Wed, Thurs..gotta work Friday
> But i'll stay at the wonderful Sunview Motel. A lot of places are fully booked including The Kaatskill club. Will be interesting to see how many make the drive Thursday morning if it hits as expected. Hopefully they don't groom down every inch of it.


What are you looking at for totals?  Gonna have to be a big one to make it worth it. Bell had two trails open from the top this weekend and everything else is bare dirt.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 14, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> What are you looking at for totals?  Gonna have to be a big one to make it worth it. Bell had two trails open from the top this weekend and everything else is bare dirt.


Depending on which model you look at, it could be anywhere from a dusting to a foot


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

Many prediction are for up to a foot. Hunter has 3 long trails open so far and the North side looks ready. To me its worth it as I don't want to drive 2 hours in a storm and the Sunview is 100 bucks. I do this all the time and its worth it. Bell does not have much of anything open yet. Last year when the bifg storm hit I was at Bell when everything was closed..but that stopped no one from poaching everything. One of the better days that year..snow up to your knees..and weeds.
I'll hit Bell when they get at least 5 runs open. Have to see what happen at Platt.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 14, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> And do you also believe that magical fairies and unicorns make the rainbows?
> 
> This forum used to have fantastic weather discussion.  Then posts like yours regularly appeared and that changed.  It’s too bad.



Its all tounge it cheek. I love weather discussion.  I love snow and we haven't had a storm like this in southern PA in quite some time.  so yeah I don't want to jinx it.   And yes who doesn't believe in rainbows and unicorns.  You should try it.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 14, 2020)

Eastern PA resorts and NJ should do well from this. The Catskills are right on the border though...there's a decent chance they could end up with only a few inches there. Or they could end up with closer to 12...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 14, 2020)

I reserved Wed and Thurs at Jack Frost even though I have zero faith in any weather forecast.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

Rainbows and unicorns..got it


----------



## abc (Dec 14, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its all tounge it cheek. I love weather discussion.  I love snow and we haven't had a storm like this in southern PA in quite some time.  so yeah I don't want to jinx it.   And yes who doesn't believe in rainbows and unicorns.  You should try it.


As an attempt at a joke, it failed spectacularly! 

People are getting to tunnel vision these days. This board includes people from all the way in Maine to West Virginia! There's no chance of any "jinx" of rain for those north of Massachusetts! The only different outcome for the majority of north country is either a nice natural storm or many days of good snow making weather. So your "tongue in cheek" fell as flat as the land this storm will fall on.  

Hint: a winky would have helped massively, if you really want to persist on trying to be an internet jester.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 14, 2020)

Looking good for you Poconos guys.  Beautiful mount airy lodge.


----------



## skiur (Dec 14, 2020)

abc said:


> As an attempt at a joke, it failed spectacularly!
> 
> People are getting to tunnel vision these days. This board includes people from all the way in Maine to West Virginia! There's no chance of any "jinx" of rain for those north of Massachusetts! The only different outcome for the majority of north country is either a nice natural storm or many days of good snow making weather. So your "tongue in cheek" fell as flat as the land this storm will fall on.
> 
> Hint: a winky would have helped massively, if you really want to persist on trying to be an internet jester.



Wow, some people really need to get over themselves.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2020)

skiur said:


> Wow, some people really need to get over themselves.


I agree. Why get upset when someone says “don’t jinx it”? That’s fucked up. Must be fun to hang with.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 14, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I agree. Why get upset when someone says “don’t jinx it”? That’s fucked up. Must be fun to hang with.



The issue for me is what I said earlier.  There used to be some phenomenal weather and storm discussion on this board.  Then it became trendy for people to swoop in and criticize any discussion of a storm more than a day or two out.  So the people who had really good expertise to share got fed up and left.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

Where's this guy when you need him...
oh...yeah...oh well


----------



## dblskifanatic (Dec 14, 2020)

Pez said:


> Nice to see some snow in the low country... Butternut and B. East need a jump start.


Well looks like two in a row for Southern NE.  After all the R*** this will help those areas.  Just not going north enough!


----------



## skiberg1 (Dec 14, 2020)

I never really thought of it in that way, but I think you are correct. This site used to be vibrant and full of discussions, particularly weather related. Now its dead, absolutely dead. I recall a few years back the constant admonishments from the host or others about not discussing a storm more than 7 days out or some silliness like that and then you had to do so only in the correct forum. Oh well, you reap what you sow. RIP.


----------



## abc (Dec 14, 2020)

skiberg1 said:


> I never really thought of it in that way, but I think you are correct. This site used to be vibrant and full of discussions, particularly weather related. Now its dead, absolutely dead. I recall a few years back the constant admonishments from the host or others about not discussing a storm more than 7 days out or some silliness like that and then you had to do so only in the correct forum. Oh well, you reap what you sow. RIP.


Only it gets worse. This wasn't 7 days out. It's less than 5 days. 

Personally, I learnt from the weather discussion on this board when it WAS discussed way back. Those learning applies to more than just skiing. But either others didn't learn, or don't want to learn. Now there's no one left who could offer meaningful discussion any more. 

(I suspect even if there ARE people knowledgeable on the subject, they won't bother posting as they anticipate the hostile reception)


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

The way the world is right now..Humor is at a low point. I was thinking about this the other day. Hard to be vibrant in the middle of all this misery. 
so I go skiing and forget about it for a while.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2020)

Model agreement is unusually impressive, you dont get unanimous very often.  

Shocking though it may be, I dont see a way for the Poconos to get screwed. Usually if there's any possible way for the Poconos to get screwed, it will, but I'm just not seeing it here.  Put it down for 12" with upside to as much as 20".


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2020)

Its gonna Be......EPIC..LOL...


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 15, 2020)

Today’s 12z GFS looking good. I’ll be at Belleayre Thursday.


----------



## abc (Dec 15, 2020)

Hunter Thursday


----------



## Quietman (Dec 15, 2020)

12z GFS at 10:1


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2020)

abc said:


> Hunter Thursday


me too. I'll either have my wood Wagner skis ( only ones like it you'll see there) or my Head 117 Kores ( only ones like it you'll see there)


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jealous of the Thursday skiers....have fun!  

Trying hard for Bell on Friday.  Better than nothing, but Thursday is the day for sure....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 15, 2020)

Thinking Gore tomorrow (zero new snow but more open terrain), Belleayre Thursday and Plattekill Friday if they open, then Platty for the weekend.

My new snowblower wont be delivered until Friday so this storm is pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2020)

Hmmm. Platt for the weekend sounds good. 
Wonder if Bell will be like last year after the storm..But that was a solid 24 incher.


----------



## abc (Dec 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> me too. I'll either have my wood Wagner skis ( only ones like it you'll see there) or my Head 117 Kores ( only ones like it you'll see there)


I will look for those. Or if snow are deep enough, I won't be able to see it!


----------



## abc (Dec 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Hmmm. Platt for the weekend sounds good.
> Wonder if Bell will be like last year after the storm..But that was a solid 24 incher.


I also have reserved Hunter for the weekend. But, if it's looking likely to be a mad house, I may....CANCEL!

Vail, come catch me for CANCELING week-of reservations! Before midnight, that is!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2020)

abc said:


> I will look for those. Or if snow are deep enough, I won't be able to see it!


Well..I'm 6 feet tall..Blue jacket helmet with too many stickers on it..And I'll be flyin down at mach 5. 
The snow will be dry and fluffy. Snowfall rates approaching 2 inches per hour at times Wednesday night....very exciting forecast...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2020)

Waxing them up now...


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 15, 2020)

JimG. said:


> snowblower


Thanks for reminding me . I need sheer pins . I figured I jinxed the storm , my snow blower started on the first try as did my ATV ( with plow) . My carb repair kit for my make shift tow rope ( old lawn tractor ) got here . I ordered a 400' rope a month ago . I was inspired by some youtube designs . 
Looks like my first day out will be back country Poconos .......never would have believed .


----------



## Quietman (Dec 15, 2020)

NWS


----------



## abc (Dec 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Well..I'm 6 feet tall..Blue jacket helmet with too many stickers on it..And I'll be flyin down at mach 5.
> The snow will be dry and fluffy. Snowfall rates approaching 2 inches per hour at times Wednesday night....very exciting forecast...


ok, I won't be able to see you flying down at Mach 5, never mind the top sheet of the skis! Maybe on the lift (or lines) then...

I'm not at all distinctive in any way. I haven't decided what to wear... 

I don't have powder planks. So I'll be going "leisurely" on my all-mountain planks. One of the many Volkl (Kanja) you'll see... 

I still have a bit of doubt on the condition. Even 12-20", on bare grounds (or not much base), it'll still be on piste mostly. Though hopefully fluffy (for a while?)


----------



## skimagic (Dec 15, 2020)

Northward trend , looking better for so. vt


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 15, 2020)

fuck yea northward shift. even tho im at an airbnb in waitsfield i got a motel room in manchester for tomorrow night. stratton, or magic if they open red. stoked.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fuck yea northward shift. even tho im at an airbnb in waitsfield i got a motel room in manchester for tomorrow night. stratton, or magic if they open red. stoked.



I doubt you'd see them open Red.  If they get 18" I *could* see it as a possibility but that's a still a big if.  Brings me back to an old conversation with Tuna where the entire forum had to explain to him a 12" early storm was not gonna open up anything at Magic (dirt base then too).  Normally it'd take a couple agreeing opinions to get someone to cave but Tuna took it with him for a dozen pages or so hahaha.  

With your idea of "skiable" 6" on top of dirt at SB will be more than enough snow to get you poaching   


I'm waiting on this one.  You guys find the rocks, make the cat tracks, get some moguls formed and flatten this foot+ to something that'll keep my fatass up.  Another small storm coming middle of next week, that's when I think I'll make my move.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 16, 2020)

A dense foot at magic could open up a lot of east side fast grass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 16, 2020)

i lol'd at 'your idea of skiable' bc its true 

i have skied magic twice in the past few years on early season days after big storms where they open the place wide and say have at it be careful


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2020)

I think this is going to seriously outperform where I live, we already got 4.5 inches at 7:15pm, and we're only supposed to get 9"-12" for the entirety.


----------



## abc (Dec 16, 2020)

The forecast did say "localized heavy"!

I'm more worried about being able to get out of my village!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think this is going to seriously outperform where I live, we already got 4.5 inches at 7:15pm, and we're only supposed to get 9"-12" for the entirety.


I've got 7" but it turned to sleet a while ago . It's in the low 20's hopefully turns back to snow . Curious because the rain snow line is South of Philly looking at the radar there's a lot of dry pockets I'm thinking it will end up on the low side if the radar doesn't fill in.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking out the window of my room..its pounding at Hunter


----------



## abc (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone wants to join the mad house at Hunter tomorrow, there's now availability on the reservation page!

It was "No Availability" earlier, all Thur-Sun. But now Thursday opens up. Maybe when people realize the roads will be pretty "sporty"


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 16, 2020)

Full on blizzard up near Big Boulder. picture is about 45 minutes old.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I've got 7" but it turned to sleet a while ago . It's in the low 20's hopefully turns back to snow . Curious because the rain snow line is South of Philly looking at the radar there's a lot of dry pockets *I'm thinking it will end up on the low side if the radar doesn't fill in.*



Yeah, I spoke too soon.  Same here.  The dreaded "dry slot" set up on a diagonal axis through parts of PA, NJ, and southern NY.  It's killing our snow totals, but everyone surrounding us will do great.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 16, 2020)

Just starting here  in southern New Hampshire. General consensus is 10 to 18 inches, but there should be a jackpot area, and a dry slot. Hoping for a dry slot overhead, and the jackpot over the local hill (Crotched) 30 miles away. Take whatever we get.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 17, 2020)

Hunter reports 20..
That gets a WAHOO


----------



## skimagic (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like the heavy band stayed north. from Elk, to Plattekill, to Bromley & Okemo.


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 17, 2020)

Stratton reporting 13" so far.  Assume the same for Mt. Snow and Magic.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2020)

Have about 14 here in central nh. Still coming down hard. Had some thunder and lightning early this am


----------



## RichT (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm here by Hunter, i'm thinking 2 ft+ and it's still coming down hard.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2020)

This delivered much better for ski country than initially anticipated.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2020)

Stratton said 13” at 4 am. Magic 18” at 7 am. Magic opening red tomorrow. At stratton. Road from Manchester was fuckaroo


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 17, 2020)

It also seems like a nice, light snow.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm trapped in my house, 3ft, hope to get to Greek later today, if/when they plow my street, about 2ft there, the street, not Greek. Probably about a foot at Greek.￼


----------



## skimagic (Dec 17, 2020)

Still waiting for reports from Vail group, - okemo, and Mr snow


----------



## skimagic (Dec 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Still waiting for reports from Vail group, - okemo, and Mr snow


Mt snow 10, okemo 21, more on the way!  

.  Apparently they don't bother to send the info to the skiVT conditions webpage.   Stowe 1".?


----------



## abc (Dec 17, 2020)

Bailing on Hunter today.

Roads look too awful. Not taking my chances on I-84, which has a habit of closing and getting motorists stranded for hours.

May xc ski in the golf course next door.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Mt snow 10, okemo 21, more on the way!
> 
> .  Apparently they don't bother to send the info to the skiVT conditions webpage.   Stowe 1".?



Based on the photos the the Mount Snow mtn ops twitter feed has posted this morning, WAY more than 10" there. They reported 18" and still coming down hard at about 6:30.

Lots of pics on my social media feeds of my friends up there now with what looks to be a good 15-18" on their various back decks, patio tables, grills, etc


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 17, 2020)

10-11 inches here about 4 miles from the Vail owned, and still not open, Roundtop Mountain.

Better than I thought since we were in the sleet zone for a while.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 17, 2020)

41" in Binghamton, a new record, rates of 6" per hr between midnight and 4AM. Sorry I missed seeing that, that's insane, 3" per hr is alot.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 17, 2020)

Anyone have road info on 87?  Heading up this PM.


----------



## abc (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve been looking at web cams. Some stretches look fine. Some looks worse. I think by afternoon should be all clear.


----------



## skimagic (Dec 17, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> 41" in Binghamton, a new record, rates of 6" per hr between midnight and 4AM. Sorry I missed seeing that, that's insane, 3" per hr is alot.


Holy snow! Any ski areas out that way,?


----------



## da-bum (Dec 17, 2020)

abc said:


> Bailing on Hunter today.
> 
> Roads look too awful. Not taking my chances on I-84, which has a habit of closing and getting motorists stranded for hours.


Was thinking of extending my trip to Hunter to Thur, but wasn't sure if the back roads over to Windham, where I was staying, were passable.  Plus, I had skis for ice.  Drive back to the city was pretty bad, mostly because people going extremely slow and shifting between the lanes all over the hwy.  I was half asleep in the first part of the drive and was concerned about staying awake the whole way, but was fully alert by the time snow accumulated.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 17, 2020)

Some HUGE amounts in southern Vermont.

You can see a map here:


			https://www.weather.gov/source/crh/snowmap.html?zoom=7&lat=40.53&lon=-72.92&hr=24


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2020)

Friend of mine at Okemo sent pictures, 34" on his deck. No one can get to the mountain to work. Just Quad A running.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Holy snow! Any ski areas out that way,?


Yes, was planning on Greek, they got 16", but the plow hasn't been by yet, so I'm stuck. Driveway cleared, car clean, two feet in the road. I've got a WRX with Blizzaks, but it ain't happening


----------



## abc (Dec 17, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Yes, was planning on Greek, they got 16", but the plow hasn't been by yet, so I'm stuck. Driveway cleared, car clean, two feet in the road. I've got a WRX with Blizzaks, but it ain't happening


Similar situation for me. In an hr, I’m going out in my xc ski gear to tour my complex.

But really hoping the plow will come by before that, so I can drive to the nearby park that has better trails.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Yes, was planning on Greek, they got 16", but the plow hasn't been by yet, so I'm stuck. Driveway cleared, car clean, two feet in the road. I've got a WRX with Blizzaks, but it ain't happening



This is pretty much the only thing State of New Jersey does right.  We can get 36", and by the next morning the roads are blacktop.  We must have more salt trucks & plows per-capita than any state in the nation.

Pennsylvania, however, that's another story.  When you drive to the Poconos from New Jersey after a snow day you literally "see" the state border from far away, which is the only time you can see a typically invisible line.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

2' at Belleayre and Plattekill.

Belle tomorrow and Platty on Saturday. Not going to try today, about a foot to clear out of my driveway but roads seem passable now.

Platty opens Sat and Belle on a delay site says still not open for skiing today. Ha glad I didn't try to go today.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is pretty much the only thing State of New Jersey does right.  We can get 36", and by the next morning the roads are blacktop.  We must have more salt trucks & plows per-capita than any state in the nation.


Maybe out in your part of NJ they do a good job...by me in Bergen county it is terrible!


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 17, 2020)

It’s tough to tell hove much I got, it was blown around even though it was not as light and fluffy like I thought it would be.
Best guess 15*?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2020)

18” here now in central NH. Skinned at pats then took two lift runs. Had to get back to do some work but may go again this afternoon.
Still coming down hard!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 17, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> It’s tough to tell hove much I got, it was blown around even though it was not as light and fluffy like I thought it would be.
> Best guess 15*?View attachment 49702View attachment 49703View attachment 49704View attachment 49705


Plowed 7" last night easy . 4" this morning sleet sandwich pretty heavy crap . Looks like the sleet / snow line was quite a bit north of you . Tomorrows  plans are toast !@##$


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Plowed 7" last night easy . 4" this morning sleet sandwich pretty heavy crap . Looks like the sleet / snow line was quite a bit north of you . Tomorrows  plans are toast !@##$


Go to Platy on Saturday with season pass


----------



## da-bum (Dec 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is pretty much the only thing State of New Jersey does right.  We can get 36", and by the next morning the roads are blacktop.  We must have more salt trucks & plows per-capita than any state in the nation.
> 
> Pennsylvania, however, that's another story.  When you drive to the Poconos from New Jersey after a snow day you literally "see" the state border from far away, which is the only time you can see a typically invisible line.


This must be how VT is compared to MA.  Once I took an early start driving from NYC to K thru MA when it has been snowing.  The highway looked like rain and slush on the MA side, and as soon as I crossed to VT, it was unshoveled hwy and local road all the way to K, with bumper to bumper the whole way on I91.  Instead of arriving at 8-9AM, I got there around 11:30AM.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> It’s tough to tell hove much I got, it was blown around even though it was not as light and fluffy like I thought it would be.
> Best guess 15*?View attachment 49702View attachment 49703View attachment 49704View attachment 49705


Stop the brutal grooming!!


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 17, 2020)

JimG. said:


> 2' at Belleayre and Plattekill.
> 
> Belle tomorrow and Platty on Saturday. Not going to try today, about a foot to clear out of my driveway but roads seem passable now.
> 
> Platty opens Sat and Belle on a delay site says still not open for skiing today. Ha glad I didn't try to go today.


You should have come today. Lift 8 opened at 10:25. Yes there was a delay which was irritating at the time but that was long forgotten about after a couple runs. Fresh lines all day super good. They’re hoping for lift 6 tomorrow, if so you’ll have a lot to explore over there. I have to work tomorrow but back at the Belle Saturday.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Stop the brutal grooming!!



I have to think that many, many resorts are going to be burning lots of diesel in their fleets of cats tonight.

Not much snow down, if any, over much of their terrain. 1+ to almost 4 feet of snow over most of ski country. 

Christmas week crowds just over a week away. Generally light density for most of the snow.

Pack it to get some base snow, and suddenly the ability to open a bunch of lifts and if applicable, multiple lodges, ahead of one of the typically busiest weeks of the year, and most GM's have to have a smile on their faces right now.

Can't blame them from an ops standpoint for wanting to pack this fluff down


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

drjeff said:


> I have to think that many, many resorts are going to be burning lots of diesel in their fleets of cats tonight.
> 
> Not much snow down, if any, over much of their terrain. 1+ to almost 4 feet of snow over most of ski country.
> 
> ...


Actually I was referring to his pics of his yard.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2020)

Okemo reported over 3 feet and I can attest that driving thru ludlow at 4 pm looked like alaska

today was fucking outstanding. all time. classic

Stratton is too flat in many spots for this much fresh snow tho


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> You should have come today. Lift 8 opened at 10:25. Yes there was a delay which was irritating at the time but that was long forgotten about after a couple runs. Fresh lines all day super good. They’re hoping for lift 6 tomorrow, if so you’ll have a lot to explore over there. I have to work tomorrow but back at the Belle Saturday.


Happy to track up the leftovers tomorrow. No way I was going to make it today. Sure I'll find some stashes. 

Glad it was good and that you had a nice day after the delay.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 18, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Stop the brutal grooming!!


My 4 wheeler was screaming the same thing, it was not easy to plow. I normally do a much better job clearing my driveway, but I gave up after a few hours.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> You should have come today. Lift 8 opened at 10:25. Yes there was a delay which was irritating at the time but that was long forgotten about after a couple runs. Fresh lines all day super good. They’re hoping for lift 6 tomorrow, if so you’ll have a lot to explore over there. I have to work tomorrow but back at the Belle Saturday.


what are lift 8 and 6?


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 18, 2020)

Lift 8 is the Tomahawk, Lift 6 is Super Chief....or Belleayre Express.......

Speaking of 6, it opened this afternoon.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> Lift 8 is the Tomahawk, Lift 6 is Super Chief....or Belleayre Express.......
> 
> Speaking of 6, it opened this afternoon.


It did?  We left around 2:45.  Didn’t notice it spinning.  

great day.  More people on the “closed” trails than the two “open” ones.   Glad they weren’t hassling people.  Snow was perfect.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2020)

few pics from stratton on storm day

i arrived early and had second chair, skied alone all morning, and then ran into two friends. having a trio made the lift situation better - there was a window of chaos time at ursa where being alone would have been hard. savages.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 18, 2020)

Have to try those woods someday.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 18, 2020)

looks amazing....


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 18, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> It did?  We left around 2:45.  Didn’t notice it spinning.
> 
> great day.  More people on the “closed” trails than the two “open” ones.   Glad they weren’t hassling people.  Snow was perfect.


Yeah it opened about 2, I wasn’t there but my wife and friends were. Funny when the closed trails have bumps on them. Even the gapers were poaching yesterday.

Website says opening the mid downs tomorrow. Nice to see. Still powder to be had tomorrow


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 18, 2020)

Here was Mountain Creek today.  I live 10 minutes away and got just over a foot.  It was a fun day.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## cdskier (Dec 18, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>


That's crazy. Maurice DuBois needs to learn a little about his own state though. The caption said Owego, yet he said Oswego. He said near Binghamton, which would be Owego. But then he also said "way upstate" referring to the location. Oswego is way upstate, but I wouldn't consider Owego or Binghamton "way" upstate...


----------



## Cat in January (Dec 19, 2020)

As expected Covid rules don’t apply to new yorkers


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2020)

Cat in January said:


> As expected Covid rules don’t apply to new yorkers


If you’re talking to me, I work from home, and quarantined for 14 days in my apt before coming to Vermont for two weeks by my self beginning dec 8 when there was no snow. The friends I skied one day with met me there and we didn’t share indoor space. So kindly suck my dick you asshole.


----------



## Cat in January (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoke like a true new yorker.  

your posting history here says you are lying


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2020)

lol what? I’ve been posting in here for a month about quarantining for my Vermont trip. Walk off a cliff douchebag.


----------



## Cat in January (Dec 19, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If you’re talking to me, I work from home, and quarantined for 14 days in my apt before coming to Vermont for two weeks by my self beginning dec 8 when there was no snow. The friends I skied one day with met me there and we didn’t share indoor space. So kindly suck my dick you asshole.


Reads like you began quarantining December 8.  See how it reads otherwise,

Still you sure sound like a New Yorker and reinforces the stereotype you carry with you


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2020)

ive been in vermont since december 8, which is exactly how my post reads (really 9th, i left in the middle of the night on 8>9, and skied 9). and you sniped me before you even knew anything about it. the quoted post is my response to your first asshole comment, you fucking asshole.

i quarantined since thanksgiving day, which was spent in my apartment with my girlfriend and our cat. did not drive 45 minutes to my parents. you don't know me, you make shitheaded assumptions. and if you actually read this board you would know that i quarantined, and that i am one of the people on this board who takes covid safety very seriously. i had a death in my family and i live 6 blocks from an ER that had three refrigerated trucks for dead bodies all spring. so fuck you.

yea, i use curse words, stereotypical of new york city people. i'm also a conscientious citizen who is not trying to fuck over other people and their communities, also stereotypical of new york city people.

so yes, go fuck yourself you high and mighty prick. suck my dick from the back, and die in a fire. but not of covid. i don't want anyone to get covid. fucko.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 19, 2020)

da-bum said:


> This must be how VT is compared to MA.  Once I took an early start driving from NYC to K thru MA when it has been snowing.  The highway looked like rain and slush on the MA side, and as soon as I crossed to VT, it was unshoveled hwy and local road all the way to K, with bumper to bumper the whole way on I91.  Instead of arriving at 8-9AM, I got there around 11:30AM.



Oh yeah, Vermont is flipping terrible with the roads.  Even on a major (for Vermont) highway like 89 they'll typically only plow 1 lane.  And 22A shouldnt even be attempted in a big snowstorm unless you're very comfortable driving in those conditions.


Cat in January said:


> Spoke like a true new yorker.....
> you sure sound like a New Yorker and reinforces the stereotype you carry with you



He lives(ed) by Prospect Park or Williamsburg or something.  You sure sound like someone who's never left the sticks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Oh yeah, Vermont is flipping terrible with the roads.  Even on a major (for Vermont) highway like 89 they'll typically only plow 1 lane.  And 22A shouldnt even be attempted in a big snowstorm unless you're very comfortable driving in those conditions.
> 
> 
> He lives(ed) in Prospect Park or Williamsburg or something.



i've lived on the upper west side, grammercy, the east village, the LES, south Williamsburg, regular Williamsburg, east Williamsburg, and now Brooklyn Heights, in that order, since 2007. grad school, roommates, girlfriends, break ups, new girlfriends, unreasonable rent hikes. its a transient life in this town unless you have a shitton of money


----------



## cdskier (Dec 19, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol what? I’ve been posting in here for a month about quarantining for my Vermont trip. Walk off a cliff douchebag.



Seriously...you're the last person anyone should worry about not following the rules. You've been posting for quite a while before your trip about your plan for safely quarantining and actually following the rules. I'd be far more worried about a lot of other people on this board...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2020)

lol. he really pissed me off.

i poached paradise today. I'll just say i did it. it wasn't so great. twist was a way better poach, again today. magic tomorrow. then home.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 19, 2020)

I bet every time someone ( not from Vt) posts a vermont trip someone is going fly off the handle.


----------



## abc (Dec 19, 2020)

Cat in January said:


> Still you sure sound like a New Yorker and reinforces the stereotype you carry with you


So what? 

Deal with it!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> Yeah it opened about 2, I wasn’t there but my wife and friends were. Funny when the closed trails have bumps on them. Even the gapers were poaching yesterday.
> 
> Website says opening the mid downs tomorrow. Nice to see. Still powder to be had tomorrow


I was there yesterday; skied everywhere over on the Tomahawk side it was fantastic. But I was a little bummed 6 didn't open.
On my "last" trip up the quad I was told lift 6 had opened. Even though I was toast I went over and took 4 more runs and got fresh tracks every run.
Today at Plattekill was even better.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> My 4 wheeler was screaming the same thing, it was not easy to plow. I normally do a much better job clearing my driveway, but I gave up after a few hours.


Ha! in your case the futile grooming.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I was there yesterday; skied everywhere over on the Tomahawk side it was fantastic. But I was a little bummed 6 didn't open.
> On my "last" trip up the quad I was told lift 6 had opened. Even though I was toast I went over and took 4 more runs and got fresh tracks every run.
> Today at Plattekill was even better.


Bell was great all weekend.  those low angle trails by the Tomahawk stayed soft all weekend.  Cathedral brook was gorgeous. Did the full trail and hike out once, hike up and ski out once and the ski in/out section a couple times.

The hike out pitch was legit knee deep, two tracks when we did it.

Great, great weekend.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 21, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Ha! in your case the futile grooming.


I go out during the storm before stuff sets up . I had a serious crap storm years ago 8" of snow then sleet then rain then  froze solid . It stayed cold for a week afterward what a mess!
At that time I had only a snow blower , the slush clogged it up in a minute .


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Bell was great all weekend.  those low angle trails by the Tomahawk stayed soft all weekend.  Cathedral brook was gorgeous. Did the full trail and hike out once, hike up and ski out once and the ski in/out section a couple times.
> 
> The hike out pitch was legit knee deep, two tracks when we did it.
> 
> Great, great weekend.


I was already tired when I noticed the HSQ was open so I didn't get to Cathedral Brook.  But Tongora, Winnisook glade, Winnisook and the trees to the skier's right of Winny were all lightly or not at all tracked. I live for days like that and Platty Sat in the Cats.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wonder what will survive the coming Christmas torch.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 22, 2020)

nothing......but then again..a very cold front will be moving right behind it..So it depends on how much rain they get..reports do not look good though as its a heavy storm. I know Hunter has a ton of snow on the ground and blowing more so whoever can blow some today and tomorrow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 22, 2020)

kingslug said:


> nothing......but then again..a very cold front will be moving right behind it..So it depends on how much rain they get..reports do not look good though as its a heavy storm. I know Hunter has a ton of snow on the ground and blowing more so whoever can blow some today and tomorrow.



killington and south will not be reduced to nothing. sugarbush and north will.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 22, 2020)

Well I don't mean nothing but if the predictions for FLOODING rains comes true..it kinda sux. 
Killington could survive a nuclear war..


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 25, 2020)

patches of dirt at the base on Bell's web cam.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 25, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> patches of dirt at the base on Bell's web cam.


I was there yesterday, really good skiing but also really thin in places even where they made snow. A large amount of snow was lost from weds-thurs before any rain fell. The snowmaking on Wanatuska and onteora mids got a lot of help from the storm and now that’s gone. This storm is really going to hurt. Can only hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 25, 2020)

And it gets even worse...

An avalanche came from lower onteora and went through the Overlook lodge! Blew the windows out, took doors off the hinges and appears to have went right out the other side. Feet of snow on the floor of the lodge.

Heartbreaking for this season, but it looks like ORDA will be building yet another new lodge...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2020)

Bandit2941 said:


> And it gets even worse...
> 
> An avalanche came from lower onteora and went through the Overlook lodge! Blew the windows out, took doors off the hinges and appears to have went right out the other side. Feet of snow on the floor of the lodge.
> 
> Heartbreaking for this season, but it looks like ORDA will be building yet another new lodge...


Where did u hear that


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Huh?



I think it might be sarcasm hahaha.  I told my family I may not be working tomorrow and was asked "because of the rain?" to which I said "well it's not because of the extreme avalanche danger".


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Didnt sound like it..the lodge is right in line with the run...remember when the killington lodge collapsed?
Hope it was sarcasm..just not very good


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Didnt sound like it..the lodge is right in line with the run...remember when the killington lodge collapsed?
> Hope it was sarcasm..just not very good


I agree worse Christmas ever plus what happens in Nashville


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 25, 2020)

What are you people talking sbout?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I think it might be sarcasm hahaha.  I told my family I may not be working tomorrow and was asked "because of the rain?" to which I said "well it's not because of the extreme avalanche danger".


From BellFlat Facebook

""Dear Belleayre Friends and Family,

After a tremendous amount of rain and high winds, which has severely impacted our ability to operate in the current environment, The Christmas storm has dumped over 6.5 inches of rain on Belleayre.

This morning, supersaturated snow from the Yahoo trail let loose and slid into the Overlook Lodge. The lodge sustained significant damage, with windows and doors broken. No injuries have been reported.

The mountain will remain closed for the 26th of December as we are unable to provide a safe environment for our guests. The operations team is working diligently to manage the current situation and help the mountain recover quickly as we head into the rest of the holiday week.

For those of you that had tickets for the 26th, please complete the Customer Service form and we will get back to you with regards to your purchases as soon as possible. As we continue to adjust resort operations, we will continue to prioritize the safety of our guests and our staff. Moving forward we are encouraging our guests to please check back on our website with regards to any pertinent updates!

The mountain is currently planning to reopen on Sunday the 27th.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 25, 2020)

Shit...  thats crazy


Thanks Scotty


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes when I first heard, my reply was it’s Christmas, not April Fools!

Unfortunately it’s true. I have some low quality pictures, I’m sure better ones will be shared soon.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow...that's insane!


----------



## jg17 (Dec 25, 2020)

That's pretty wild. Except for the very top pitch, it looks like nothing on that run is even close to typical avy slope angle. I guess the lift wasn't damaged since they didn't mention it, so at least there's a bright spot.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Car bombs and avalanches..
If you have ever seen the Twilight Zone:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Howling_Man
makes you wonder.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 25, 2020)

jg17 said:


> That's pretty wild. Except for the very top pitch, it looks like nothing on that run is even close to typical avy slope angle. I guess the lift wasn't damaged since they didn't mention it, so at least there's a bright spot.



wet slides are a different beast. They can run like slow moving lava across long stretches of low angle terrain.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 25, 2020)

The mighty Susquehanna has spared us...this time. 41" of snowmelt combined with I'm guessing 3" of rain has swollen the river to near flooding. We were flooded in 2006, and again in 2011, but both were in warm weather months. If the river flooded this time we'd have been in a world of hurt. Hot water baseboard, and regular water lines, would've been in jeopardy with temps falling into the teens tonight. We debated draining everything, but decided if it did flood, we would try to keep the pipes from freezing with kerosene heaters. Not sure it would've work however. No flooding was by far my best Christmas present this year.
The water was up to the floor of this deck in 2006. River at 25ft.

Funny, before the flood of 2006, the river at this height wouldn't even raised concern. A little shell shocked since then. Global warming? Could be, hadn't flooded, other than ice jams, in 27 yrs before  2006.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

oy


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow my mistake.  I've never heard of rain causing a slab avalanche.  Snowmaking avalanches on steep terrain are not totally uncommon (Devil's Fiddle at Killington and a very steep run at Kissing Bridge both slid in the past 15ish years iirc).  But Yahoo is begign.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

Jay Peak got their magic carpet trashed


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Holy shit...


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

At Thunder Ridge my understanding is that we had a big temporary tent in the parking lot get destroyed by the wind and fly up and disturb the power lines for the mountain (and perhaps the neighborhood per FB comments lol).  So now we're closed Saturday and maybe Sunday.  

Just another casualty.  There's much worse things that can happen in this industry.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 25, 2020)

belleayre damage photos lifted from reddit



















pretty fuckin nuts

last time i was there that lodge caught fire and we had to wait so long for fire dept to clear the building to get my bag w sneakers and car keys to leave


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Imagine if anyone was in there...damn


----------



## ss20 (Dec 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Imagine if anyone was in there...damn


Yeah really.  Thank God it was Christmas...if it were a Saturday in a normal year in Jan/Feb they probably would've been open even with the rain.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 25, 2020)

Its very hard to shock me..this did..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 25, 2020)

Even a wet slide on the main face of Mount Snow today. Not my pic though.

This is Lodge, just above where Somerset Rd cuts across, this afternoon.

Who says the main face of Mount Snow isn't extreme?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 25, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> belleayre damage photos lifted from reddit



My wife always has a way of seeing the bright side of things, she says they now have COVID friendly dining.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 26, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Imagine if anyone was in there...damn



i could be wrong, but i don't think this would have hurt anyone. its super slow moving, like lava. its not a quick violent thing like what we think of as an avalanche. anyone in its path would have had time to get out of the way.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 26, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Even a wet slide on the main face of Mount Snow today. Not my pic though.
> 
> This is Lodge, just above where Somerset Rd cuts across, this afternoon.
> 
> ...



that is so wild to see an avalanche crown at mount snow.


----------



## hub8 (Dec 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i could be wrong, but i don't think this would have hurt anyone. its super slow moving, like lava. its not a quick violent thing like what we think of as an avalanche. anyone in its path would have had time to get out of the way.


I also don't think it is a hard slab.


----------



## hub8 (Dec 26, 2020)

But I'm never the less impressed by how much destruction there was.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i could be wrong, but i don't think this would have hurt anyone. its super slow moving, like lava. its not a quick violent thing like what we think of as an avalanche. anyone in its path would have had time to get out of the way.


If you were somewhere on that slope below the crown when it pulled it could f you up in a real bad way. Im more scared to be in one of these than a big hard slab or powder avalanche. At least with a more fast moving slab my chances of things ending quickly and painlessly are a lot better. Wet slides move really slowly like lava or wet concrete. There’s a ton of weight and force and you’d get slowly dragged into and through whatever mess is in its path. It’s more like a slow moving land slide. Scary stuff.

if you are below and see it coming then yeah, you can likely get out of there but still, good thing no one was in the lodge when this happened.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 26, 2020)

Just some more pics of the lodge..I don't know how slow or fast this moved but it destroyed the place from one end to the other.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that is so wild to see an avalanche crown at mount snow.



Hey man I've heard Ripcord has slid before if that counts.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Hey man I've heard Ripcord has slid before if that counts.


Ripcord has in the past as well as Little Steep (of the bottom of Plummet). 

This was the first one I can recall, that I have heard of on the main face.

Lodge is closed today. More due to multiple wash outs above where the wet slide happened than the slide area itself from what I saw from the Bluebird this morning.

The cats, and they were still working Lodge this morning, had put the slide area back together and they had the fan guns in that area all lit up


----------



## dmort (Dec 26, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Ripcord has in the past as well as Little Steep (of the bottom of Plummet).
> 
> This was the first one I can recall, that I have heard of on the main face.
> 
> ...


What a disaster for Belleayre - that's where I normally ski, but now that the gondola is there, I usually just ski out of the lower lodge. It's one thing one too of another for ski mountains.


----------

